# Welcher Bikekoffer für den Flieger?



## komamati-san (11. September 2007)

Moin zusammen,
ich bin hin- und hergerissen, welchen Bikekoffer ich mir zulegen soll, um mein Cannondale-Fully (jeckyll mit lefty, Gr.M) sicher durch die Lüfte zu bewegen;
Zur engeren Auswahl stehen folgende Modelle in der 200 Klasse:

-Rose Flugkoffer Travel Box IV; Innenmaße: 111x80x80x27 cm
-CANYON BIKE SHUTTLE; Innenmaße: ?
-Radon Transportkoffer Innenmaße: 111,5x96x74x25 cm
-TC1; Innenmaße: ?
die beiden letzteren gesehen bei www.bike-discount.de

Rose und Radon sind von den Innenmaßen nicht ideal, weil die Lefty dann raus müßte (und ich dann ne Rohrzange mitschleppen muss); 115cm unten wären prima. Ausserdem mach ich mir Sorgen, dass die Laufräder mit reinpassen, da der Jeckyll-Rahmen im Kurbelbereich ca.10cm breit ist.
Vom TC 1 hört man Qualitätsmäßig nichts gutes (wobei die Rollen wohl ein generelles problem sind). 
Der 'Große' B&W Case ist zu groß und zu schwer, die B&W-Box definitiv zu klein. 
Hat denn jemand den Koffer von Canyon und weiß positives zu berichten?  hab ich noch Koffer in dieser Preisklasse übersehen?  
 
Danke schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## UHU51 (12. September 2007)

... der CANYON - Koffer ist wirklich top. Gute Verarbeitung, stabile Griffe und Schlösser und gut zu handhaben. Die genauen Maße sollten bei CANYON bekannt sein. Bei Bikes mit großem Rahmen und fetten Reifen (also bei Enduros) kann es sein, daß es nicht reingeht (wie bei mir). Also vor dem Kauf unbedingt das Bike vermessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## komamati-san (13. September 2007)

Canyon hat mir jetzt die Innenmaße gegeben: 115x82x83,5x28 cm
Damit ist er um die entscheidenden 4cm länger als die Konkurrenz,
so dass, wenn ich den Dämpfer aushänge, mein Bike gerade so reinkrieg, ohne an die Lefty ranzugehen. hope(-fully)! Der zusätzliche Zentimeter in der Breite schadet sicher auch nicht. 
Ich glaub, ich investier jetzt mal die 249 + 15 versand


----------



## komamati-san (28. September 2007)

So, der Canyon-Koffer kam letzte Woche, nach nur 3Tagen Bestellzeit. Und was soll ich sagen - Pedale ab, Schaltwerk ab, Lenker ab und das bike passt ohne leftyausbau rein !  Den Flaschenhalter muss ich auch abbauen, damit das Ritzelpaket des HR ins Rahmendreieck eintachen kann. Wenn ich die Laufräder in die mitgelieferten Taschen stecke, wirds allerdings in der Breite etwas eng. Rahmengröße XL wär glaub ich auch nicht gegangen, manchmal ist es halt nicht verkehrt, eher zu den Pygmäen unter den Bikern zu gehören...

Hergestellt wird der Koffer übrigens auch von B&W (steht zumindest auf der Verpackung drauf).


----------



## Dr.Watt (28. September 2007)

Wieviel wiegt den der Canyon-Koffer?


----------



## komamati-san (1. Oktober 2007)

..so um die 13kg; Habs nur mit bike-inside gewogen, da warens dann 26kg auf der Personenwaage, und mein jeckyl hat auch so 13kg.
Schwer ists scho.


----------



## Dr.Watt (1. Oktober 2007)

Also auch den Canyon. Alle Bikekoffer wiegen so um die 12 kg. Ich verstehe nicht, warum kein Bikekofferherstellen das Gewicht auf 10/11 oder gar weniger kg reduziert bekommt. Bei vielen/allen Langstreckenflügen sind nur 23 kg frei.

Danke


----------



## scottiee (1. Oktober 2007)

Dr.Watt schrieb:


> Also auch den Canyon. Alle Bikekoffer wiegen so um die 12 kg. Ich verstehe nicht, warum kein Bikekofferherstellen das Gewicht auf 10/11 oder gar weniger kg reduziert bekommt. Bei vielen/allen Langstreckenflügen sind nur 23 kg frei.
> 
> Danke



hmm, da muss ich dir leider widersprechen. bei den meisten airlines zählt ein bikekoffer als sportgepäck und muss seperat bezahlt werden und die begrenzung auf 23 kg entfällt.

greetz


----------



## jannd (8. Juli 2009)

Auf jeden Fall solltest du deine Koffer wiegen. ich habe es schon öfters erlebt, dass man beim Übergepack zahlen musste OBWOHL es keines war,...ne Kofferwaage, ne digitale sogar, gibts hier unter Kofferwaage

vg jan


----------

